# irrigation of ear canal



## ggparker14 (Aug 10, 2011)

Others opinions please. Is irrigation of ear canal included in the E/M or a separately billable procedure?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 10, 2011)

there is no procedure code for the irrigation therefore it is a part of th E&M.


----------



## tadcox (Aug 10, 2011)

"Removal of non-impacted cerumen is not reported seperately and is included when an E&M code is reported"- from 3M

Hope this helps!


----------



## rthames052006 (Aug 10, 2011)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Others opinions please. Is irrigation of ear canal included in the E/M or a separately billable procedure?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I would first like to ask if you have a note that we can look at. If this was for an impaction it is possible to bill for it but it will depend.  Is this something that your provider does routinely?


----------

